# I LOVE LONDON!



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Omg! I just got back from England tonight and I miss it already. I was staying in Esher w/ my parents. OMG! I had the BEST week. Me and my bf did all the touristy stuff, the Tower and Mme. Tussauds and stuff, and I had to take the train and tube and everything (Baker Street tube stop sucks tho)! I didn't even have ONE IBS attack for the whole time I was there so nothing at all ruined my vacation. I wish I could live there all the time *sigh*. Can't wait to go back...maybe in the summer?







You guys who live there are SO LUCKY! Wanna trade? heheheHope that everyone else is doing well. I'm trying to catch up reading all the msgs!







Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

lol nice you liked it over here  and glad that your IBS didnt ruin anything


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh, why didn't you email! I only live down the road from Esher! Its lovely in Esher!If you come back in the summer, which i sincerely hope you do, we MUST meet up!Glad you had a good time!Spliffy


----------

